# † فهرس لأهم الموضوعات الخاصة بالقسم المسيحى الكتابى †



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2010)

*بنعمه المسيح له كل المجد...
سوف نبدأ عمل فهرس لأهم الموضوعات الخاصة
بالقسم المسيحى الكتابى...
حتى يسهل لكم عملية البحث.
بنصلى يكون هذا العمل سبب بركة لكم.*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

*+++((( لماذا صعد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً ؟؟؟ )))+++

 +++((( هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟ )))+++  

لقد عرف التثليث قبل النصرانية في عبادات الوثنيين في فارس، واليونان، والرومان، والهند، والصين, فما السر في ذلك؟

هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم  

ما هو الإيمان المسيحى الأرثوذكسى  

الفرق بين الناموس(الشريعة ) والنعمة  

من يشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس؟

معاني الصوم في المسيحية

كيف أن الأب والإبن والروح القدس واحد  ؟  

هل حقا حرف الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟  

لماذا لا يؤمن بعض الناس بالرب يسوع وتعاليمة ؟

ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟؟؟

+++((( الله واحــــــد مثلث الأقانيــــم )))+++

الهدف الحقيقي من الوصايا العشر !!!!

 تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحية  

الالحان القبطية

ما هي الأعمال التي قام بها السيد المسيح التي تؤكد ألوهيته في الإنجيل المقدس؟ 

ما هي المباديء الأساسية للديانة المسيحية؟  

معاني الاسماء التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس(سريانية وعبرية)  

نبوة عظيمة عن آلام المسيح لأجلنا

ما المقصود بصلوات التجنيز؟؟ ومتى تتم؟؟ وهل تفيد الميت؟؟؟

مـا معنـى كلمـة ][:..:مسيـح:..:][

حقائق مذهلة و بألارقام مستقاة من كفن السيد المسيح

الكنيسة بيت اللة المدشن  

الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم

الرد على فكر الملحدين

الموسوعة المسيحية العربية

عارف لية بنعلق بيض النعام في الكنيسة  

قانون الإيمان المسيحي

لماذا  انا مسيحى

جوهريه المسيحية

موسوعة أرقام الكتاب المقدس

الأبجديــــــــه المسيحية

لماذا نتجه للشرق في الصلاة  

من الكلية الاكليريكية : القيامة / الصعود / العنصرة

المسيح مَلِكاً ثلاث مرات

انت عارف لية بنقيد شموع امام الايقونات ؟  

موسوعة الكتاب المقدس

سر المعموديه

التثليث والتوحيد  

مكتبه مسحيه متكامله  

رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر

لماذا دعي الاقنوم الثاني بالابن  

عيد أحد الشعانين  

عيد الصعود المجيد

معنى الخلاص ...الايمان والاعمال...  

تـــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

*الأدلة والبراهين على صحة المسيحية

لماذا يستخدم الماء في المعمودية؟

مجئ الرب الأخير

من هو النبي المثيل لموسى؟؟؟؟

هل تناول يهوذا

مواضيع لاهوتيّة

سر مسحة المرضى؟ ما هو وما هي أهميته؟

ترتيب الملوك والانبياء فى العهد القديم وبالتاريخ

الايات التى تظهر راى المسيحةفى الممنوعات

طقس عيد العنصرة ومعلومات اخرى هامة  

المعمودية فى العهد الجديد

هل انت تعبد الاوثان يا مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

+ قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة  

 يعنى اية ......اباء الكنيسة  

الذي حَمَلَ هو نفسُهُ خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة

رئيس‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل:بقلم الانبا اغريغوريوس

ألقاب العذراء مريم و رموزها

عيد البشارة

لماذا اعتمد الرب يسوع وهو غير محتاج لذلك؟!  

الصليب فخر وأفتخار المسيحية(بحث وأقتباس)  

لماذا جاء السيد المسيح فى الجسد  ؟؟

الثالوث القدوس والقيامة المجيدة ....الأنبا موسى  

كيف اقبل المسيح

تحب تعرف عن .....الاجبية

بالصور : ملابس الكهنة الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج

 بالصور :مكونات الكنيسة :بالصور  

لماذا كان السيد المسيح يلقب نفسه بأبن الانسان؟!  

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير -- عيد الرسل

ما هو شكل الشيطان؟

 ما الفرق بين التلميذ والرسول  

تاريخيا :متى ولد السيد المسيح؟؟؟  

 خيمة الاجتماع بالصور  

لماذا الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

موضوع شائك لكن يخدع كثيرين

الاسرار المقدسة  

تــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

*جديد :صلوات الخطوبة والاكليل

تفسير العهد الجديد لخادم الرب وليم مكدونلد

طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون  

ضرورة الايمان بلاهوت المسيح لة كل المجد

قوة الصليب عظة للانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى  

ما هي صفات هذا الإله الحقيقي؟ وما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في من يقترب إليه ويتمتع بالعيشة معه؟  

المقارنة بين ايوب و المسيح

تطور صور العدرا على مر العصور

يعنى اية تدشين كنيسة  

رتب الشمامسة


ملف متكامل عن طقوس الكنيسة

طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)

القاب السيدة العذراء

السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام

من صفات أم النور

اسماء الرب يسوع في الكتاب

من هو .... يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟

† † نبـــــــذه عن معجزات يـــــــسوع المســــــيح (له المجد)† †

هويتنا الارثوذكسيه !!!!!!!!

تجلِّي ربنا يسوع المسيح : ق كيرلس الكبير

جسدي ودمي ماكل و مشرب حق.

موقف عجيب في ساعات الصلب  

السر المخبأ في الثالوث المقدس  

الطهارة والنجاسة فى المسيحية


تـــــــــابع,,,

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2010)

*القديسه العذراء مريم واهم التواريخ

ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟

عيد النيروز المبارك  

عيد صعود كليةالطهر امنا كلنا العدرا مريم

كيف تعرف الإله الحقيقى

الحشمة في الكنيسة

للباحثين عن الخلاص الحقيقي !

اصل كلمه نيروز

الاستشهاد المسيحى ومجد الشهداء لنيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس

ملاك الاربعاء والجمعة

الشيطان

الصوم الكبيررحلة عودة الى حضن الآب

علاقه عيد النيروز بالبلح والجوافة

الصليب كوسيلة للتعذيب - لمحة تاريخية

حنه ويوقيم ام العدرا وابوها ابوهم مين :::؟؟؟؟؟

معني الفداء في المسيحيه مهم

مسيحنا يدخل الى جذور الشريعة!!!!!

 	 إن كانت أجرة الخطية هي الموت (رو6: 23). فلماذا لم يمُت الشيطان باعتباره أول كائن أخطأ؟  

صفات الله الأدبية الحكمة

 	 لماذا خطبت القديسة مريم ليوسف النجار؟  (القس : عبد المسيح أبو الخير  )  

معلومات تهمك ...........

*​* كيف يحتفل الفقراء بالعيد؟ Sunday, 20 September 2009* *
رداً على سؤال الأستاذ توفيق الحكيم

الطريق الى المسيح

توجهات خاطئة حول الفداء نيافة الأنبا موسى

سر تكريم المسيحين لاجساد " لرفات " القديسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سر المعمودية بحث (  نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين،. )  

عيد رفع الصليب المقدس

عيد الصليب وطقسه  

الأعياد السيدية

سكرات الموت

ما معنى اسم باراباس؟  

اكرام والدة الاله فى الارثودوكسية  

هل المسيحية مقتبسة من البوذية ( ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط )

من أنا ولماذا جئت ولماذا أعيش ولماذا أموت

بدعة الأسقف المزعوم (مكس ميشيل)( لقداسه البابا )  

+++((( مقال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن الصليب )))+++

من  كتاب لاهوت المسيح

لخلافة الرسولية في الفكر الأرثوذكسي (لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل 

الكنيسة والفكر التكويني (لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل)

أنواع القداسات

كم هو عدد أساتذتنا ومُعلِّمينا؟!

الإبروسفارين



تـــــــــــابع

:download:
* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2010)

*السماء :كل ما تحب معرفتة عن السماء (موضوع متجدد )*

*ما جئت لأَنقض بل لأُكمِّل  *

*هل يمكن أن تسقط الملائكه ؟ قداسه البابا  *

*الصلاه 0 كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 0  *

*التسبحة :ملف متكامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )  *

*ما هو المسموح والغير مسموح به في الزواج المسيحي من الناحية الجنسية؟  *

*تفسير سبب ظهور الحمامة على مكتب قداسة البابا شنودة  *

*صوم الميلاد :ملف متكامل واقوال اباء (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )  *

*أطلس الكتاب المقدس*

*معنى ان الله قسى قلب فرعون  *

*معلومات  هامة عن المبصرين  والمشعوزين.....؟؟؟*

*الطيور في الكتاب المقدس  *

*شرح قانون الايمان للانبا أبرآم  *

*تاريخ البطاركه*

*تاريخ الكنيسةالمرقسية فى سطور  *

*الفونت القبطى .. أو الخط القبطى*

*هل السيد المسيح هو الملاك ميخائيل ؟!!!  *

* العشور لقداسه البابا  *

*المعجزة بين الحقيقة والخرافة ..!*

*ذبيحة الخطية، وذبيحة الإثم  *

*هل تزوجت العذراء مريم؟؟!! الاخ المرحوم/ بولس فرج بولس*

*من خلق الشر*

*المكتبة الإلكترونية فى العلوم اللاهوتية والقانونية والتاريخية*

*موسى النبى ولوحى الشريعة وماء مريبة ورموزهم ( جميلة )  *

*حياة القديس مرقس الرسول كما ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس  *

*لماذا كان عقاب الخطية هو الموت؟  *

*ماذا قال يسوع عن ااوهيته...؟  *

*السحر والأعمال الشيطانية0 القمص مرقس عزيز خليل0  *

*أنواع التذكارات*

*لماذا لم يمُت الشيطان .....؟؟؟*

*تــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس لم ينسخ ولا يمكن ان ينسخ*
​*اقراء عن نظره الايمان المسيحي*

*سفر نشيد الانشاد*

*صلوا للئلا تقعوا في تجربه (للاب متي المسكين)*

*راس ..... في الكتاب المقدس*

*الجان .... في الكتاب المقدس*

*كيف تتعذب الروح بالنار الابديه*

*من هو المسيح*
​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2010)

*قصــــة الصليــــــب وقصة وصول قطعة من الصليب إلى كنيسة دمياط

التسبيح فى الكتاب المقدس

الصليب :موسوعة كاملة (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )

مراحل وصول الكتاب المقدس لنا  بقلم نيافة الأنبا ابرآم

الله الخالق لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

سؤال و جواب

الغموض الالهي:1-ابراهيم

الغموض الالهي:2-أيوب

المجوس وهداياهم

تعرف دير السيدة العذراء بالسريان

أجرأ حوار للبابا شنودة ل "الجمهورية": لن أفصل لائحة انتخاب البطريرك

هل يوحنا المعمدان جاءبروح ايليا وهل هذا تقمص ارواح  

من هو المصارع الله ام يعقوب ؟؟

 القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي ( صوم وعيد الميلاد سرور للعالم )ِ

اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا

تحقيق النبوات في ميلاد الرب يسوع

تجسد ليفديني  نيافة الأنبا موسي  

 صـــــراع الإثنينية Sunday, 22 November 2009  

ميمر عيد البشارة

البشارة بالتجسد الإلهي  

 لماذا لا تكون قيامة المسيح هي أكبر كذبة في التاريخ؟  

ما المعنى اللاهوتى لعبارة ( صعد الى السماء وجلس عن يمين )

إيماننا الحقيقي بالمسيح الواحد - تصحيح مفاهيم مغلوطة

من هو الروح القدس؟

سر المنديل الملفوف.....

اسئله فى العقيده لنيافه الأنبا بيشوى

حل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس ( القس منسى يوحنا)  

كيف أثرت حياة يسوع على العالم؟


الــــــبـــــكــــــــــــــــــو ر

إصطلاحات طقسية

ملف شامل عن العقيدة والايمان الارثوذكسى  (سؤال وجواب )

عيد سيدة الأيقونـة العجائبيـة (يوم 27 نوفمبر)

هل القديسة العذراء مريم استمرت بتوليتها : " لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر "

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!

اخطاء شائعه ومفاهيم خاطئه

كيف خلصوا بدون عماد لقداسه البابا


تـــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2010)

*هل تناولوا وهم مفطرين؟؟من كتاب سنوات مع اسئلة الناس

 اعتبرت الكنيسه ان يوم الاحد هو يوم الرب للاسباب الاتيه .........  

دقة المحتويات العلمية للكتاب المقدس

معلومات عن انجيل يوحنا

عباده الصور المسيحيه  

اسم مريم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111055الاديرة الباخومية  

سؤال وجوابه  

معني عبارة (((قدسواا صوماً)))  

 الشهور القبطية و سبب تسميتها  

الخـــــــــــــــلاص  

 	 مقتطفات من كتب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث – سنوات مع أسئلة الناس  

بجد جولة هتفيدك

الشيطان في تعليم القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

الرقم 7 فى الكتاب المقدس ، سباعيات الكتاب المقدس  

 تااااااااريخ ميلاد المسيح الاصلى  

 	 عظات تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب عهد قديم وجديد واسفار قانونية ملخصة وجميلة  

اللوغوس ماين إنجيل يوحنا والفلسفة اليونانية

هل الصوم عبادة بالروح أم الجسد وماذا تعنى شفاعة الروح القدس؟


تـــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2010)

*إنجيل يهوذا المزعوم لنيافة الأنبا موسى

الطلاق فى المسيحية  

ماذاقال القديس اثناسيوس عن الثالوث  

هل الخمرة محللة فى المسيحية..؟!  

من هم الحيثيين  

 كيف تمارس سر الإعتراف هاااااام جدااااااا  

هل تخلصك اعمالك...  

خريطه تاريخيه للعهد القديم

تحذيرات هامة

هل يتزاوج البشر والشياطين؟

الجسد..حياته النفس..والنفس حياتها الرب..

لماذا بعد الخلاص يتعب الرجل وتحبل المرأة بالوجع؟  

ما هو علم اللاهوت النظري ؟؟؟؟  

لماذا لم يرسل الله ابنه بدون ولادة؟  

العثور على كفن من عصر المسيح  

سمات انجيل متى سماته  

متي نقرأ الاجبية؟  

من أسئله الناس لقداسه البابا  

رسالة للملحدين  

صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ (مرقس 1: 3)  

هل هناك اكتشافات أثرية تعضد الكتاب المقدس (الجزء الاول)

هل هناك اكتشافات أثرية تعضد الكتاب المقدس (الجزء الثانى)  

هل هناك اكتشافات اثرية تعضد الكتاب المقدس (الجزء الثالث)  

هل هناك دليل على ان اليهود عاشوا فى مصر؟  

البرامون  

عيد الميلاد المجيد  

تــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2010)

*مامعني كلمه ملء الزمان؟ وميلاد السيد المسيح

*** ماهو العصر الذى عاش فيه ايوب - لقداسة البابا شنودة ***  

لـ تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المشكل

دير  الربان  هرمز

تلك الجريمة بالذات هي التي أتت باسمها في سلسلة نسب الرب

الحق والباطل  بقلم : البابا شنودة الثالث

المسيحية والعنف

 ما قل ودل فى العقيدة المسيحية (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )  

شهداء مصر فى العصر الحديث  

الافخارستيا ( التناول) سر الحب  

مصارعة الوحوش _  القديس أغناطيوس حامل الإله  

عظيمه هي ارطاميس اليوم كالامس

عيد الغطاس وعلاقته بالقلقاس  

اسماء وصفات الله فى الكتاب المقدس

 ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن ادارة الأموال؟  

أيقونة العماد أو المعمدان

تعبيرات خاطئة....

الإيمان واللاهوت الأرثوذكسي  

طقس صوم يونان  

اول 27 خطيه ارتكبها الانسان  

انواع المطانيات

تــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2010)

* أوسيَّا

*​* الأباء الرسوليون  Apostolic fothers* *
النبى النارى .. رؤية مختلفة (روعة متجدد تابعوا معى لو حبيتم)

 	 صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري  

ناحاش  

فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ  

ماذا لو أن الله غفر لآدم دون الحاجة إلى تجسد كلمته وموته؟؟؟

كلمات ربما لا تكن تعرفها....

كيف أُظهر مسيحيّتي في حياتي العمليّة؟  

قطمارس اسبوع الآلام

ملابس الكهنة كما وردت بسفر الخروج  

أَرَاسْتُس أو أَرَسْطُوس  

قَهات

متى أخذ التلاميذ الروح القدس؟  

خيمة الاجتماع بالصور الاصحاح 30 خروج  

حب الرجل للمراءة من الكتاب المقدس  

لماذا العذراء في الوراق؟  

أنسيمس  

"تي هيريني"...أنا ماليش فى الألحان قوى...بس تأمل عجبنى!

الرهبنة القبطية  

شخصية أفنيكي...  

يونان النبي  

ثقب إبره

لماذا عيد جميع القديسين..

الدفنار

أستقبال الصوم المقدس الكبير  

تعرف ما هو البختاش؟  

شدرخ وميشخ وعبد نغو . الفتيان الثلاثة  

مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية(1)  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41248
مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية(2)  

 لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

سلسلة باباوات الاسكندرية منذ مارمرقص الرسول

لماذا نحتفل بآلام المسيح (لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)

وحدة عمل الثالوث القدوس

تـــــــابع......

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2010)

*عيد عرس قانا الجليل ..عيد سيدى صغير

 ( ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها )!!!  

موضوع مرعب : استحواذ الارواح الشريرة على الانسان  

الصوم و أقباط المهجر  

مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية (3  

ثلاثة انواع من الموت  

من قصص الحب في الكتاب المقدس  

كلمات و معاني

يسوع الذي أعرفه - بقلم الأخت إيمانويل ( من اروع ما قرأت حقيقي )  

مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية(4  

صحه الكتاب المقدس.....هل تم تحريفه حقا ....

لماذا الصليب بالذات؟؟ لماذا أختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوبآ؟  

الشهيد : ملف ضخم : اهداء لنجع حمادى  

يعنى أيه أقنوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!  

بالعقل كدة لماذا المسيح ابن الله؟  

لماذا فدى الله الإنسان ولم يفد الشيطان؟؟؟!!!  

من هو الحق؟؟  

تــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2010)

*الصوم الكبير

" لماذا صُمنا ولم تنظر " ( إش 58 : 3 )  

 كيف كان شكل إكليل الشوك؟؟؟  

مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية

"أنا الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية. لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي". (خروج 20: 2-3 )....الوصية الأولى

إلـه التعويضــات أقوى من الحرمــان  

سر الاعتراف وبالصور بجد هتستفادو

لماذا صلب السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس؟  

ماذا كان جهاد اللص اليمين حتى خلص؟  لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  

ما معنى مطانيا وعلاقتها بالصوم  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122432الأسرار المقدّسة وشرح الرموز الطقسيّة للمطران لطفي لحّام  

ماهى اللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح فى فترة تجسده على الأرض..؟؟؟؟

لماذا أعطوه خلآ ولماذا لم يرد أن يشرب؟ ولماذا شرب فى المرة الثانية؟؟!!!!

2012 ونهاية العالم

 كيف قضى السيد المسيح ثلاثة أيام فى القبر والفترة هى من مساء إلى فجر الأحد؟؟؟!!!!!  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122796
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122796
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122796علامة الطرد من محضر الله

هل شك يوحنا المعمدان في المسيح؟  

هل لابد أن بكون المسيحى مؤمنآ بالثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟؟!!!!

الصوم بحسب التعليم الكتابى

هل البتوليين فقط هم الذين سيدخلون ملكوت السموات؟!  

تـــــــــابع....

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

*أين مكان دق المسامير بالضبط؟؟؟؟

 الطهارة الجسدية اللازمة للتناول  

لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه؟؟؟؟  

 لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122509
هيكل الله...

هل كسرت عظام المعصم عند دق المسامير فيها؟؟؟( أسئلة حول عملية الصلب)  

كيف نستفيد من الانجيل؟؟؟  

معنى اسم الله الذى اختلف الكثيريين فى معناه  

 مواضيع اساسية في الايمان المسيحي  

هل يمكن إعادةالمعمودية القانونية   Legal  بعد ترك الإيمان والعودة؟؟؟؟  

أصعب .......... خطيه

 التثليث والتوحيد فى المسيحية  

اسبوع الالام  ( بحث متكامل )  

هل حقآ تظهر أشباح الموتى القتلى فى المقابر؟؟!!!  

طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )  

ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )  

أشهر الرموز فى الكنيســــــة القبطيــــــــة فى الــمــــــبنى الكنســــى...  

دراسة عن الصوم الكبير  


حضن الاب المفتوح (أحد الابن الضال )  

 الاجبية (بحث )  

الايقونات (بحث متكامل )  

تــــــابع...

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

*آية الانجيل تقول: أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا

دفع العشور في الكتاب المقدس

لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!

ما هو مدلول قيامة المسيح؟  

عمل الكتاب المقدس فيك قداســه البابا  

هيفوتك كتير لو مقرتش دا.... الكلام دا بجد  

هل تتساوي الخطايا أم تختلف في الدرجة؟  

العلاقه بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد (تدبير الخلاص)الجزء الأول  

الله بين ( الفلسفة والمسيحية )  

البدعه الايبونيه

 القداس الالهي خطوة بخطوة  

وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً"  

 صــــــــــــــــــلاح اللــــــــــــــــــــــه ( بحثى وتجميعى من النت )  

البــــــــــابــــــا كيــــــــرلس فى عينى الأنبا غريغوريوس....

 وإن مـــــــات يتكلم بعــــــــــد...(كل سنة وأنت بتصليلنا يا بابانا يا بابا كيرلس)  

 معصــــــــرة الـــــــــــزيت...  

 المراءة فى الكتاب المقدس  

 كرازة السامرية الناجحة  


تـــــــــابع....
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

*رحله مع بشاره القديس لوقا(ملف كامل)

 مقـبـــــــــرة العظمــــــــــاء.....(رسالة لك شخصيآ)  

حادثة هزت الكون وما زالت  

القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )  

+++يقينيـــــــــــــة القيامــــــــــــةوتأكيدهــــــا للاهـــــــوت المسيـــــــح+++.....  

حصريا : لمحبى بابا شنودة  (ملف ضخم جدا وممتع )  

فى أى شئ نفكر أثناء صلاة كيرياليصون 41 مرة؟؟؟؟  

طقس تدشين الايقونات  

 ما هى الحاســـــــــة السادســـــــة ؟ هل من عمل الروح القدس؟ أم هى شفافية ؟ أم موهبة؟ وهل هى خاصة بالنساء كما يقولون؟؟؟؟  

أدلة كتابية عن موت المسيح " كفارة "

نتائج قيامة المسيح  

الرب يسوع في سفر التكوين

ما معنى كلمة ميطانيا ؟ وماهى علاقتها بالصوم الكبير  ♥ † ♥  

كورنثورس...  

القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة  

قديس اثار الجدل :ابونا متى المسكين(ملف كامل )  

 	 لمـــــــــــــــاذا خلقــــــــــــــــت ؟  

السحر والاعمال من منظور مسيحى  

تــــــــــابع....**
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2010)

*تقرير طبى عن حاله المخلص( منقول للأمانة)

موضوع عن قداسه البابا ( من تجميعى )  

حياة الشكر (ملف جميل )  

انتم ملح الارض.....المفروض يعني  

المسيحي‏ ‏والمحاكمات‏ ‏المسيحية

 أمهـــــــــات قديســــــات فــــى تـــــــاريخ المسيحيـــــــة( ملف خاص بمناسبة عيد الأم )  

بين بساطة الطفولة وحكمة الشيوخ ...(أبونا بيشوى كامل)  

هل عندنا زواج عرفي ؟؟؟  

جثسيما نــــــى ....(ملف خاص ) بمناسبة آسبوع الآم  

سمات التفسير الارثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس  

أسئلة عن الصوم وإجابتها الكنسية  

 رد  الكتاب المقدس  على أحداث نجع حمادى !!!  

لماذا لاتصلى الكنيسة على المتوفى فى أسبوع الآلام ولا تقام جنازات؟؟؟  

كلمات للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولي عن الثالوث القدوس  

 أسبوع الآلام  لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  

سبت لعازر  

طريق يوسف إلى المجد  

أحد المولود أعمى - لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل  

 نعم الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟" جون جلكرايست 

موسى النبي, واثاره فى مصر الفرعونية  

هل صُلب المسيح حقاً؟  

شهود يهوه ... من هم ؟؟  

لماذا يعرض الكاهن الاسرار (مغطاة ) على الشعب قبل التناول؟  

لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين.

موضوع متكامل عن عيد الشعانين  

هل أُبطل البخور في العهد الجديد؟

تفسير الأحلام في المسيحية؟ هل أحلامنا من الله؟  

هــــــل ......؟؟؟  

لماذا نضيء الشموعuأمام الأيقونات  

موضوع متكامل عن اسبوع الالام وتاريخه وطقوسه  

لعازر ..(حبيبي).. هلم خارجا..؟؟

تــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2010)

*الخبز ورموزه في المسيحيه

هل الناصريين هم النصاري كما يزعم البعض  

 	 العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )  

وصيـــــــــة الأبــــــــن بأمــــــــه.......

رسم اشارة الصليب

الصليب (ملف رائع )  

 مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة  

شخصيات لا نعرف عنها الكثير  

طقس جمعة ختام الصوم.  

 يهـــــوذا الإسخريوطــــى......  

اسبوع الالام  

 	 لماذا تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد " خميس العهد "؟  

صوم الرسل ومكانتة الروحية بالكنيسة  

 يا يهوذا لماذا خنت  

خرستوس آنستي تحية العيد....  

الشـيطان........

الاخطاء الموجوده في صورة القيامة  

تلاميذ الرب ورسلة الأطهار  

 هـــل تعـــــــلم (ملف خاص عن طقس اسبوع الالام)  

المؤرخ القس منسى يوحنا (ملف جميل )  

أساسيات مسيحية ....وحدانية الله

 أساسيات مسيحية...لاهوت المسيح  

أساسيات مسيحية ,,,حقيقه مجئ الرب  

لا تلمسينى  

بدعة  سابيليوس  

ظهور السيد  المسيح بعد القيامة:  

 السيد  المسيح وصفاته الإلهية:  

الخطيءة ألأولى وتوارثُها . والكفارة والفداء .  دراسة في الموضوع

 لم كان يجب علي المسيح أن يختبر كل هذه الآلام؟  

كيف يمكن أن يكون يسوع الله وأنسان في نفس الوقت؟  

تــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

*الكتب الكنسية المستخدمة فى الصلوات والألحان والقراءات على مدار السنة

علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )  

لماذا نحن مسيحييون و لسنا نصاري(بحث)  

 هـــل يجـــوز التبخيـــر فـــى المنـــازل ؟  

هل الذين قالوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب هم نفسهم الذين قالوا أصلبه؟  

الاجهاض فى المسيحية (ملف خطير و جرى جدا )  

ما المقصود " بالإسكيم " ؟ وما تاريخه ؟ وما شروط إرتدائه ؟!  

لماذا تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد " أحد توما " ؟  

تـــــــابع....
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

*الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )

 القديس بولس الرسول (فيلسوف المسيحية) + ملف خاص +...

+++ كســــــــر النــــــــذر +++  

قصبه مرضوضه و فتيله مدخنه  

 	 ما المقصود بهذه الآيه " إنى أرحم من أرحم وأترأف على من أتراءف..."  

 ''إنجيل يهوذا'': حقائق الإنجيل واستغلالها لاختلاق الحدث الإعلامي(ردا علي انجيل يهوذا)  

 الجبـــــــل فـــــى حيـــــاة الأنبيـــــاء  

العلاقة الشخصية مع الله  

الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )  

"إنجيل برنابا"سؤال و جواب: الأب/ كرستيان فان نسبن

هل السحر يستطيع أن يؤثر في إنسان مؤمن؟  

كيف أصبح مسيحياً؟  

 المورمون بدعه اخر الزمان  

كيف أصبح إبناً لله؟  

 هل الله موجود؟ هل هناك دلائل علي وجود الله؟  

 مصطلحــــــات وتعاريـــــف كنسيـــــــة  

تـــــــــابع......
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2010)

* يصلي ويبكي ويكتئب!

مين قال إن أولادنا ماتوا ؟  

الصلاة على الراقدين وصلواتهم عنا  

هل العهد القديم يمثل العبودية لله بينما العهد الجديد يمثل البنوه لله ؟  

لماذا إختار الله مريم العذراء؟

شخصية فيلبس  

مامعنى اغفر له ؟؟؟  

كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )

الانجيل كلة فى صفحة واحدة

هل كان ليوحنا تلاميذ يصومون صوماً غير تلاميذ المسيح؟  

هَـل يخلص يهوذا؟  

هل كان المسيح يصلى قبل إجراء المعجزة ، لكي يتمم الله المعجزة ، فيستجيب لصلاته ؟  

موسوعة الكتاب المقدس الإصدار الرابع  أكبر موسوعة عربية مسيحية

عيـــــــــد الصعــــــــــود المجيـــــــد ( ملف خاص)  

خلاصة علم الاهوت كله في تلك الجمله و كفي

مـحـتـويـــــــات الــكنيسة

كيف تستمر علي قراءة الكتاب المقدس  

الفضيلة من الداخل أم من الخارج - لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  

سيمون الساحر  

العنف والإيذاء

السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية

"الخفيات والظاهرات"  

قتناء الروح القدس هدف المسيحى - حديث عن الروح القدس للقديس سيرافيم ساروفسكي  

من هم ورثة الملكوت؟  

لا تكن باراً بزيادة

تـــــــــــابع........
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2010)

* الذبائح والكهنوت بين العهدين

محاضرة : الإنجيل ومتغيرات العصر  

العملات فى العهد الجديد

اقسام الليل عند اليهود والرومان_الساعة او التوقيت فى العهد الجديد

الاطوال و امسافات فى الكتاب المقدس

جبال الله المشهورة فى الكتاب المقدس

 العشور $ البكور $ النذور  

التدقيق والوسوسة

رساله الى اخواني المسيحين احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة  

 كيف تعترف؟  

حتمية الصعود من الناحية المنطقية_ للقمص صليب حكيم  

احمينا يا رب من الحــســـد..... و........الغــــــــيرة

ما قرأت لجبران خليل جبران عن السيد المسيح له المجد

المجامع المسكونية الأولى (أسبابها –تعاليمها)

 ما رأى قداسه البابا فى موضوع العنــــف  

خمسة رموز للروح القدس  

مذابح الارمن

مقاييس العالم ومقياس المسيح  

الموسميون..((مهم جداً ارجو قرائته للالفادة )).. 

 كيف يكون الأفتقاد فعالاً ومؤثراً في خدمتك ؟  

أنا نائمة وقلبي مستيقظ ( نش 5 : 2 - 3 )

 الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)  

لماذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوتة عن الشيطان؟  

عودة النبيان إيليا وأخنوخ للكرازة بالمسيح فى أورشليم  

أنا نُور العالَم !!!!

شوية اسئلة على ذوقى asmicheal  

النذور

تـــــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*المسيح فى سفر أعمال الرسل

 ما معنى أن المسيح يصلى وأنه يتعب  

المزامير (ملف متكامل )  

 أسماء عيد حلول الروح القدس  

الرسول بولس مخاطباً الكهنة...  

 المسيح في جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135589العقل والفكر تشبيه اعجبنى عن الثالوث  

 الملك حزقيا = الشخص المناسب للاستخدام الالهى  

كيف يدعو الله أنبيائه

ما هو الايمان؟

سلاسل الشيطان

ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟  

مفهوم المعجزة

أسد سبط يهوذا الجريح، يزأر متألماً  !!!!  

ماذا تعرف عن الرسل السبعين

متى أخذ التلاميذ الروح القدس؟

اطفال بيت لحم الجدد ... !!!!  

التسبيح فى الكتاب المقدس

 بالصور :مكونات الكنيسة :بالصور  

كيف أخلص بالمسيحية؟

الأفكار والظنون والأحلام  

جميع معجزات السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس  

للبعض  آذان ولكنها لا تسمع !!!!  

ما بين الكمال والممكن

نهاية المضطهدين لكنيسة المسيح  

« الله ظهر في الجسد »  لماذاااااااا ؟


تــــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2010)

*† † † ماهو سبب تأنس ابن الله وصلبه  † † †

7000 ركبة ... أين هم؟

شرح القداس بالصور

 	 أتريد أن تبرأ ؟  

لماذا الهروب؟ - لماذا مصر؟  

ماذا يحدث للروح الآنسانية بعد انفصالها عن الجسد ؟؟؟؟

هل يمكن للنساء أن يكونوا وعاظا أو قساوسة؟ منقول من مصادر مذكورة

 صوم تلاميذ يوحنا  

 هل تعلم ما دور المرأة في المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟  

من هو بولس الرسول؟

ما رأي الكتاب المقدس في من يرفض كلامه ويرفض التعليم الرسولي ؟  

على جبل التجلى  

 يذكر الوحى الإلهى كيف سقط الشيطان  

المباديء الأساسية للديانة المسيحية  

ماذا تعرف عن المسيحية؟!  

تــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

* المأسورين‏

هل الدين مجرد حلال وحرام ؟  

الخطيءة ألأولى وتوارثُها . والكفارة والفداء .  دراسة في الموضوع  

 	 7 و 4  

الجواب لقداسه البابا

قانون الكتاب المقدس ووحيه  

الروح والحرفيه  

 ماذا يعنى امسكوا الخشب  

جسد العذراء مريم  

محاضرة : الإنجيل ومتغيرات العصر  

 محاولة فهم الثالوث القدوس من أمثلة  فى الحياة والطبيعة...  

القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )  

بقلمى ( موضوع يهمك )  

 هل يخالف امه  

هل رفض المسيح تحويل الخد الأيمن  

سؤال   . لماذا أنا مسيحى  


تــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

*سجود التلاميذ للرب يسوع بعد تجربة بطرس...

التقليد الرسولي واهميته واضرار البعد عنه  

رحلات قداسة البابا شنوده اللثالث.  

كلمات اصلها قبطيه  

حــد عـــارف ماهـــــى صـــــلاة أبـو تــربو؟؟؟؟؟!!!!  

 من هو المسيح؟  

القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )  

رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل من هو ؟  

مريم المصرية (ملف توبة جميل )  

انت فاهم العبارة دي ؟ طيب انا حاولت افهمها بطريقتي  شوف كدة (بقلمي )

 هاجر المصرية و نظرة محايدة  

الملائــــكة (عملهم وخدمتهم)  

في بطلان عقد الزواج

ملكى صاداق كهنوت ابدى ومللك وقتى  

مميزات المسيح فى جميع الكتب

تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*آلام المسيح, رؤية شاهد عيان

رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!  

كـــم تألـــــــــم من أجلــــــــك.....(ملف عن آلام المخلص)  

 الاديرة  والمزارات  المسيحيه  في  بلداننا  العربية  

تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

*الرائع حزقيال النبى : كل ما تود معرفتة عن حياتة ونبؤتة 

متى الرسول شخصيتة وجهادة واستشهادة  

ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)

دراسة في شخصية يوآب بن صروية القائد العام لقوات داود بقلم سانت باتريشيا  

موسوعة الكتاب المقدس + الإصدار الرابع

تـــــــــابع
*​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142471


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2010)

*بقلم قداسه البابا شنوده*


* نبذه عن ميلاد السيد المسيح*


* الانجيل لمعلمنا مامرقص الرسول (الاصحاح 4)*



* طريقه واحده*


* احتفالات عيد الميلاد*


* تذكر عيد ميلادي يسوع*

* المحبه*


* بدء العام ..... يوحنا الذهبي*

* من يحبني؟*


* كيف تقبل المسيح مخلصا*


* الاهرام وكشف التاريخ الحقيقي*


* العائله المقدسه في مصر*

*يتبع*​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2010)

*لمحات من كتاب تجسد الكلمه*


*انت موضوع حبي *


*المعمدان ام العذراء ... اسئله البابا*


*تاملات في سفر نشيد الانشاد*



*سفر راعوث*


*الزمن*

*لا تخف لاني معك*


*لا تحتقر محبتي*


*كيف ستبدو الجنه*



*كيف اواجه شيطان محاربه الصلاه*



*يستجيب لك الرب*


*الحريه انواعها وضوابطها*


*لحظه من فضلك*


*يحبك الي المنتهي*



*الوهيه السيد المسيح*


*تاريخ الكنيسه في  سطور*


*سفر يونان ..دراسه تطبيقيه*


*ما لقيصر ... وما لله*

* يتبع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2010)

*الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )

معجزات السيد المسيح  

تأثير الكتاب المقدس  

غضب الإنسان الشرير ضد أولاد الله هو فرصة ليُظهر الله خلاصه العظيم  

 أعظم الكتب  

الحقيقة الغائبة  

الموت والقيامة..  

هل يوجد نبؤات في العهد القديم عن موت المسيح؟  

الدقة المتناهية فى نقل التوراة عبر الاف السنين  


تــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يوليو 2010)

*يونان النبي *



*سفر يونان*


*من هو الله *


*مزمزور 51 صلاه التوبه*


*كيفيه التغلب علي حروب الشيطان*


*دراسه تطبيبقيه لسفر راعوث*



*صيام يونان*


*معادلات روحيه*


*الصوم واثره في حياتنا الروحيه*



*دوريه الليل عليك يارب*


*ماذا تعلمت*


*يداك تحملني*


*خداع يعقوب*


*مفهوم الحب*


*كيف تستمتع بحياتك اليوميه*


*الدينونه العامه*


*يتبع*​ ​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يوليو 2010)

شهاده العهد الجديد عن نفسه

رساله من القلب


الالام الحب المرفوض



+++ الصوم+++


هل الصينيه اللي علي المذبح رمز للموزد


كلمات مضيئه


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

*مال الظلم

ظل الاول يشفي المرضي ومناديل وعصائب الاخر تخرج الشياطين وتشفي الامراض

 	 ما هي الأعمال التي قام بها السيد المسيح التي تؤكد ألوهيته في الإنجيل المقدس؟

 "الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت" (يع2: 17)  

مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس

العصفور الآخر يحدثنا عن القيامة.  

لماذا الصعود بعد 40 يوما تحديدا  

 أخنوخ ..  

 الراعىالسهران والخروف التعبان وجمال الايمان للقمص روفائيل سامى  

يا معين من ليس لة معين

الوقت المقبول


تـــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143795*حكمة الله  

النجاح: أنواعه ودرجته  

النجاة المثلثة  

 أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلّهِ لِلّهِ  

 شق الثياب(عمل له مدلول)!  

الانتماء الى الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية  

 تعلّم أن تتحدث مع الرب يوميًا  

لمـــــــــــــــاذا خلقــــــــــــــــت ؟  
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2010)

* لماذا لا يؤمن بعض الناس بيسوع المسيح و تعاليمه؟**

 لماذا أسرار الكنيسة سبعة بالذات  

لاتلمسيني  

 جاء بروح ايليا وقوته  

كيف يطلب الرب من تلاميذه حمل السيوف؟  

أين كان يسوع في الثلاثة أيام مابين موته وقيامته؟

كم من المسيحيين الحقيقيين، يخجلون من المسيح!  

 لماذا لا تصلح أعمالنا (الصالحة) للتكفير عن ذنوبنا؟  

 الدقة المتناهية فى نقل التوراة عبر الاف السنين  

لا أملك سوى تخيل ذلك اليوم  

 الفرق بين كلمه خبزنا كفافنا وخبزنا الذى للغد  

الانجيل و روح العصر  

غريــــــب لكن واقعـــــــــي  

 الانحصار‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزمن  

ملكى صاداق كهنوت ابدى ومللك وقتى  

حكمة اللَّه في الخلق والتدبير  


تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيـــــح
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2010)

*لا أملك سوى تخيل ذلك اليوم

هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى (ملف خاص عن والدة الأله)

 جنـــــــــــة عَــــــدْن...  

مريم إبنة عمرام  

 الله يخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان"  

غطاء الرأس للكاهن...  

 اصحوا يا مسيحيين ( الانجيل يحرضكم على الحهاد)  

شرح السلام الملائكى  

العالم نفسه يتوقع أن يرى المسيحي مختلفاً عنه

تاريخ المسبحة

أنبياء يأتون بعد المسيح

 إنجيل يهوذا المزعوم لنيافة الأنبا موسى  

المعلَّق ملعون من الله  

من وحى الاهوت العقيدى وجود الله فى نظريات الملحدين  

من هو الشيطان

العشار والفريسى (ملف يلزمنا جميعا )  


تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى فاتيما بالبرتغال  **

دراسات لاهوتية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

عن الكتاب المقدس...

ثلاث طلبات تعبدية واربعة طلبات توسلية فى الصلاة الربانية

ليس القصد من تأديب الله إنزال العقاب بنا  

هيرودس,,,,,,,,,,

 هل من أدلّة على قيامة المسيح؟  

 السيدة العذراء والأقباط  

أصحاب الملكوت والمحرومون منه

مريم العذراء  وردة فى حياة المسيحى

سر الامتلاء

 طوبى للبطن الذى حملك  

تـــــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2010)

*معجزة الإنسان

هل تعرف الشياطين أفكارنا ؟  

أهمية المـــال

ماذا بعد الموت.........................

كيف يقول السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب:ألهى ألهى لماذا تركتنى؟ أليس هو الله!

 كل ما تود معرفته عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية  

 	 علامات نهاية العالم ....  

كيف أستفيد من الكتاب المقدس؟

سقط آدم بعيداً عن الحق لأنّه وثق بالشيطان .........

 	 لماذا أريدك أن تقوم؟  

روعة الخلق وروعة سرّ الخلاص - رسالة فرح لكل البشرية

** البختاش **

نوعية موت المسيح

ماذا تعلم عن بيت مارمرقس ؟ واين هو الان ؟

الزلازل والكوارث التي تقتل الناس وتفنيهم فما ذنب الابرياء.................  

كيف تقرء الايقونة  

بعض الواجبات الطقسية والروحية الخاصة بالشمامسة

الثالوث المسيحى والثالوث الوثنى  

 	 السن المناسبة للخدمة  

التقويم القبطى

من طقوس الكنيسة القبطية

† التسبحة من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه †

ايات عن التقليد

دير السكوت  

ديرالسيدة العذراء - السريان  

اقدم كنيسة في العراق موجودة في كربلاء

الله لم يره أحد  

ما معنى الجلوس عن يمين الأب ؟

كشف اثري مهم (مراسلات يوسف في السجن )

هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير ؟  

سؤال حول صلاة القنديل فى الييوت  

الاسباب التى دعت الكنيسة الى استخدام المزامير فى الصلاة

نبوات وحقائق تحققت(ج/ربنا موجود)

يوسف المتألم وتعويض الله

هل من الممكن ان يدخل الشيطان جسد مؤمن  

 	 سلسلة اعلان الله لذاته فى العهد القديم - التكوين  


تــــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2010)

*أهم التعابير و المصطلحات اللاهوتية بحسب إيمان الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية

الطقس أداة نمو

من كتب إنجيل يوحنا و متى ؟

ماذا تعنى كلمة مسيحى ؟

علم اللاهوت العقيدى ج2  

معلومات جميلة

اجابه البابا شنوده عن الحسد

دور المسيحي في المجتمع

ما هو معنى : إخوة يسوع

سلسلة علم اللاهوت العقيدى  

إكليل الشهداء(عيد الشهداء)

عيد اكتشاف صليب السيد المسيح  

عيد النيروز  وتناول ثمار البلح

معجزة الكفن المقدس

عبادة الشيطان!!!

رحلة الشر والسحر  من منظور الكتاب المقدس

 	 أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل  

سياحة دينية

ما الفائدة من مسيح ميت؟

العطاء أهميتة ودرجاتة(مقال للبابا شنودة)

أسئلة كتابية متجددة(أبحثوا فى الكتاب ياأحباب تجدوا الجواب)  

 	 مامعنى ميطانيا وماعلاقتها بالاصوام خاصة الصوم الكبير ؟  

 	 هل تعلم ؟ †+† معلومات هامه جدا حول اسبوع الالام†+†  

لماذا يرسم المسيحيون علامة الصليب؟؟

الأدوات الطقسية المستخدمة اليوم للشعائر اليهودية

كيف يحتفل اليهود باعيادهم اليوم في دولة اسرائيل( ما بين التقليد والحداثة)

كنيسة أنطاكية السّريانيّة الأرثوذكسيّة

ما معنى .. ابن الله الوحيد .. ؟؟  

طريقة اختيار الكهنة الجدد  

كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سر المعمودية  طقس الرشم بالميرون المقدس  

ما المقصود بكلمة "طقوس"؟(Rites)

ماذا نعنى بكلمه " سر " فى الكتاب المقدس؟

هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف  دراسة مختصرة

ليه قال المسيح كثيرا ... أنا هو .. ؟؟

إن ارتداء الأسود حداداً يعود إلى الأزمنة الوثنية.

 	 للتقدّم على طريق المسيح، يحتاج الإنسان إلى؟؟؟  

الانجيل وهذا العصر

لماذا قال الرب : أنا هو الراعى الصالح ..؟؟

كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟

 	 مريم، حوّاء الجديدة أمّ الكون الجديد...  

تــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2010)

*عيد انتقال السيدة العذراء الى السماء

 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف  

نشيد لمريم البتول فى ايام الصوم المريمى (2)

على صورة الله كشبهه

أهرب الي الجبل...لا يا سيد:

 الصليب فخر وأفتخار المسيحية(بحث وأقتباس)

ماهى الترانيم؟اصلها واهميتها؟لماذا نرنم؟؟

صـــــــــــوت ينـــــــاديـــــــني

معنى كلمة ( ها عَال ماه ) في نبوة أشعياء عن ميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء

عن المحبه !!!!!!

معلومات جديدة عن الصلب

فلنعترف  حتى  باصغر  الخطايا....

حياة التوبة "ليوحنا ذهبي الفم"

دم المسيح وجهادنا اليومي  

تعبير : " الدين المسيحى " ، هل يتعارض مع الإنجيل ؟

مجموعة اسئلة نطرحها على انفسنا...........؟؟؟

عطايا منسيه

انتقل إلى الأمجاد السماوية

ماذا يعطينا القداس الالهي؟

ذنوب الاباء فى الابناء

ماذا عن العلم؟


تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2010)

*لماذا نحن لا نحلف في العهد الجديد؟

هل أُبطل البخور في العهد الجديد؟  

الحياة مع الله تُنشئ توازناً بين الروح والجسد  

الخدمة (ﻷبونا متى المسكين )

الشهوة أنواع  

رأي المسيحية في السحر ، معرفة الغيب، و تحضير الأرواح

التبصير..مخاواة للشيطان  

معنى أسم مريم  

 هل الشيطان موجود فعلاً أم أنه مجرد خرافة???  

 حروف اللغة القبطية وطرق النطق  

وقدموا له هدايا : ذهبا ولبانا ومرا ...مت 11:2  

مفاجأة قراءة للكتاب المقدس مع خلفية موسيقية mp3

تحت قدميه ام عند قدميه

تقبل فكرة الموت-منقول من كتاب لديفيد فيسكوت

 	 الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس  

الطلاق والحكومة والأقباط

 تأملات‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلوات‏ ‏الأجبية - تحليل الغروب لقداسة البابا شنودة

اصحاح المحبة هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

الإيمان المسيحي ليس عشيرة أو قبيلة أو تحزب و تعصب  

 تحية لآبائنا الرسل ...  


تــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى فاتيما بالبرتغال*

*الله هو إلاه القمر الإله العربي الوثني الصنمي*

*حاااااااااسب يا عم من العربياااات وانت مااااشى*

* اية لها قصة  *

*اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني*

*كيف تستفيد انت من سفر الرؤيا*

*لماذا نختار إله الكتاب المقدس؟*

*هل ماتوا مخدوعين؟*

*كيف ستبدو الجنة؟؟*

*اللعنة و العقوبة و التجنى* 

تـــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

*اقدم الاناجيل سيكون متاحا جزئيا على الانترنت غداً, المقبل

لوحة اثرية قد تغير النظرة اليهودية للعقيدة المسيحية

ما هو الكتاب المُقدس الذي يؤمن به المسيحيين؟

صدمه مؤلمه

مريم‏ ‏العذراء هي‏ ‏العليقة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏سند‏ ‏لها‏ ‏غير‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وحده  

هل تعلم؟؟....أسألة جميلة

كيف نعيش صداقة القديسين ؟

حوار مع الطفل الالهى

 	 من هم رؤساء الملائكه و ما وظيفه كل منهم و ماذا اطلب من كل منهم؟  

إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ

 	 منقول !   ماذا بعد الموت .....؟  

حقائق علمية اكتشفها الانبياء !

سلاه بين يدى الله

هل الارواح تتعارف ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل غفران الله لزلاتى مرتبط بغفرانى لزلات الاخرين ؟؟؟

الأبراج تمنع البركة** و السحر سبب اللعنة

مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس التى أكتشفت فى مصر

وصايا الكتاب المقدس للنساء

أول 27 خطية إرتكبها الانسان

لماذا يسمح الله بالكوارث الطبيعية، مثل الزلازل، والعواصف، والسونامي

ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن الاكتئاب؟ كيف يمكن للمسيحي التغلب علي الاكتئاب؟

أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية

مامعنى أن (الله محبة)؟

اعبروا بالأبواب

 	 هل يوجد مساعدة الأعداء في التوراة ؟  

رحلة الخماسين المقدسة

طيب كثير الثمن

ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟

محكمة العدل الإلهيه ، لماذا التجسد ، وما معنى الفداء ؟

مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب

هل تحتاج الي قوة

كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله  

ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟  

تقمص الآرواح reincarnation ***

 البابا اثانسيوس الرسولي حامي الأيمان  

تابع البابا اثانسيوس الرسولي حامي الأيمان

 اشخاص ومعاني اسماء الكتاب المقدس من حرف(أ) الي (ث)

دواء مذهل حير العلماء

تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

*الأصل التاريخى لعيد النيروز

مفهوم غسل الارجل للقمص بيشوى كامل حامل الصليب  

الرهبنة للقمص يوسف أسعد

{}   هل الارواح تتعارف ؟؟؟؟

معجزة الكفن المقدس

ما هو الذى كان لهم و ليس لنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الهوية الأرثوذكسية  نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا رافائيل

 لماذا طعنوك يا سيدي ولم تكسر ساقك!!!  

ماذا أقول للمسيح

البابا شنودة: زواج «إخوة الرضاعة» مباح.. ومنعه «كلام مش معقول»

تأملات صاغها الرب يسوع عن أحداث آلامه وأهميتها للفداء

اذكرني يا رب متى جئت (أنت) في ملكوتك

ما معني كلمة ميطانيا  

حلاوة المسيح ُتبعد الذئاب الردية

القطمارس

الدرجات الكهنوتية ( شرح )

سؤال للبابا (هل الروح تنام )

المسيحيون في إسرائيل

هل يوجد نبوات تحققت في العهد الجديد؟  

كنيســة ام الزنار - التي تحتوي على زنار السيدة مريم العذراء  

 	 ...رسائل يسوع التى نقلها الى السيدة المباركة ام ليث ولتنشر الى العالم....  

ما قد لا تعلمه عن الصلب  

هل تستمر موهبة التكلم بألسنة فى الكنيسة؟

صوم نينوى شرح تفصيلي

طقس الميرون

مظلوم يا اسود

ملامح يسوع كما وصفها الوالي

 تأملات حول كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب  

المواد المستخدمة في كتابة الكتاب المقدس

دبلوماسية بيلاطس

صلاة السجدة

المسيح البكر

ماهى الأدلة على صحة الايمان المسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2010)

*ما هو موقف يسوع المسيح من الشعوب الأخرى؟*

*الصوم فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ما هو مفهوم الصلاة فى المسيحية*

*""" يونـــــــــــــان والحوت الكبيــــــــــــــــر """*

*تفسير سفر الرؤيا للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*

*متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

*البابا شنودة‏:‏ الحكم بزواج المسيحي المطلق غير ملزم للكنيسة*

*محبة الرب يسوع*

*ما هو مفهوم الصوم فى الحياة المسيحية؟  *

*هل انقرضت اللغة القبطية ؟؟؟؟؟*

*جدول زمني للحوادث المذكورة في الإنجيل*

*حوار مع قداسة / الانبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع المقدس*

* الفداء في المسيحية  *

*هل يجوز تمجيد العذراء ؟*

* {}  البحث عن الله في عالم مليء بالفلسفات  *

*الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

* سفر هوشع  *

*{}  ما الذي دفع المسيحيين الأوائل للإستشهاد  ؟؟  *

*هل الضمير هو صوت الله في الإنسان؟*

*شرح قانون الايمان*

*{}  صوم نينوى*

*سلسلة عقيدتنا في المسيح*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40832*يسوع المسيح والمساواة بين الجنسين*

*حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

*لقد قبلت يسوع مخلصا شخصيا لي ماذا ينبغي علي ان افعل بعد ذلك؟*

*الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس  *

*+++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*

* قائمة البطاركة الذين جلسوا على كرسى مار مرقس  *

*{}  الرموز المسيحية بين السمكة والصليب  *

*{}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟*

*رسالة  وصلتني  بالايميل  *

*اضطهاد المسيحيين علي مر العصور*

*من هم الأعداء الحقيقيين؟*

*عيد الغطاس رؤية وشهادة*

 *لماذا نسجد امام الهيكل ؟؟؟*


*تـــابع بنعمة المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

*موسوعة من تراث القبط الآن على الانترنت*

*شكل الكنيسة القبطية ورموزها  *

*الكنائس مابين الخط الهمايوني..والشروط العشر*

*لماذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان؟*

*معانى الاسماء فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ذكريات بيت لحم*

*+*+مزمور عيد الميلاد "عجب من عجب.!!":+*+*

*الشيطااااااااان !!!!!!!!*

*معانى كلمات كنسية*

*معاني بعض الاسماء في الكتاب المقدس*

*أهداف المشورة المسيحية*

*ما هو وجه الإختلاف بين المسيحية وديانات العالم الأخرى؟*

* ما معنى العرس الذي أقامه الملك ؟*

*نعمة النوم*

*شروحات عن الانجيل*

*حول التثليث*

*7000 ركبة ... أين هم؟*

*++# كيف يتكلم الله فى هذه الايام ؟++#  *

*يعنى اية انجيل*

*كفن السيد المسيح المقدس*

*خطورة التعامل مع الشياطين*

*لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عيسى ابن مريم؟*

*معجم اللاهوت الكتابى*

*رسالة أم رسائل إلى فيلبي*

*رحلة العائلة المقدسة*

*نقاط بسيطة فى الانجيل لم نعرفها*

*مجيء الرب يقترب*

*حنة من أعظم النساء البارزات في الكتاب المقدس .*


*تــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

* أخيرا هذا هو الدليل.. مهم جدا لمن يريد الخلاص*

*حكمة عدم تعدد الزوجات فى المسيحية*

*مواضيع خاصه بقداسه البابا*

*خلوة‏ ‏روحية ‏وخدمة‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏وبركة‏ ‏إلهية*

*دير الانبا متاؤس الفاخورى باصفون باسنا*

*إجابة العلامه الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى عن سؤال...*

*الهى انت لست كالباقين*

* انتصارنا في المسيح  *

*البرهان على صحة الكتاب المقدس " هل العهد الجديد موثوق تاريخيا " أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد*

* كيف يمكن لله القوي ان يتجسد داخل أحشاء امرأة؟  *

* الوثائق  التاريخية عن صلب المسيح  


تــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2010)

*النصرانية ليست مسيحية يا سادة بقلم: لطيف شاكر

لماذا لم يقبل اليهود المسيح؟

مش معقول دي مشاعرنا؟؟؟

لماذا لم يفدي الله البشر في عهد آدم؟

أريد أن أكون مسيحياً

كيف أن المسيح يسأل؟

المسيح في جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس

لماذا تأخر الله في تنفيذ وعده بالخلاص؟

حقائق أساسية عن السيد المسيح  

لماذا أنا مسيحي ؟


تــــــابع بنعمة المسيح..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمامة مختصر فى ترويض النساك (ابن العبرى)*

* حل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس ( القس منسى يوحنا)  *

*وحدانية الله بالكتاب المقدس*

*ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن الخليقة وعن التطور؟*

*هل هناك جهاد مسيحي ؟؟؟؟  *

*حروب العهد الجديد*

*هل جميع الديانات تصل بنا الى الله؟*

*الرؤيا ما هى؟*

*كلمة"أب" في الحضارة المسيحية القديمة  *

*التثليث والتوحيد ببساطة*

*ما المعنى الفرعونى لإسم موسى ؟*

 *مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث  *

*علمنا بصلبه  *

*الصلاة  في  مزامير  داود  النبي للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم  *

*بسم الآب أخط كلماتي ومن الروح القدس أستلهم أرشادي  *

*نصائح لدارسة الكتاب المقدس*

*المسيحية تنتصر .. بالإضطهاد !  *

*رأى البابا شنودة الثالث عن الامثال الشعبية*

* من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم  *

* الصور ورموزها  *

 *الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله..وبنوتنا نحن لله  *

*دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

*اسكندرية في الكتاب المقدس*

* من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟  *

* كل بما يتعلق بالماء فى الكتاب المقدس  *

* الاعياد فى العهد القديم  *

*نبذة تاريخية عن كنيسة المهد*

*مدن الملجأ فى الكتاب المقدس  *

*تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*النبي ايليا*

*اول ملك على اسرائيل*

*الجسد  هل هو مصدر كل خطية ؟!*

*المسيحيه والشذوذ الجنسي*

*القديس اثناسيوس الرسول † † † و رحلة قانون الايمان*

*التلاميذ الاثني عشر*

*السنة القبطية ( النيروز ) وألحانها .*

*الدرجات الكهنوتيه و الرتب المقدسة*

*السِحْر  فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ماهي‏ ‏مساكن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏المحبوبة؟*

*آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

*انتظرها*

* اضاءة على قصه الخلق في سفر التكوين  *

*’’’’’’  زنابق الحقل مااااااااااااااااااا أجملهااااااااا ^^^  *

*++ فيبي ++*

*++ بارتيماوس (الأعمى) ++  *

*++ إيثامار ++*

*++ المجدلية  ++  *

* ++ ألكيمـس ++  *

* زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان  *

*++ أبشالوم ++  *

*شــوكــة فـــي الجــسد  *

** نجم في المشرق *  *

* قصــــة الصليــــــب   وقصة وصول قطعة من الصليب إلى كنيسة دمياط  *

*مقتطفات من كتاب خبرات فى الحياة ( متجدد)*

*العقيدة المسيحية*

*معلومة عن زيت الغاليلاون المقدس*

*تقدمات الرفيعة*

* الجمال والفن وعلاقتهما بالكنيسة  *

*رسالة من الرب يسوع للكنيسة القبطية فى مصر*

*تاريخ البطاركة لساويرس ابن المقفع: تاريخ مصر المهمل*

*رسالة خاصة جداً*

* ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا  *

*هكذا تكلم الرب يسوع عن العذراء مريم*

*رؤية أبونا بطرس المقاري*

*دراسات تأملية في كلمة الله الحية  *

*مخطوطات لرسائل هيرودس وبيلاطس  *

*اللغه القبطيه*

*هل كان اسم يسوع هو أول من سمى به يسوع المسيح &*


*تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*ملف العائلة المقدسة فى مصر

يقول البعض إنه يوجد تحريف في التوراة والإنجيل، فما هو الرد على ذلك؟

الأسرار الكنيسة السبعة من الكتاب المقدس

كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟

عجائب الكتاب المقدس

حرق الموتى!!!!!!!!!!!

رسائل إلى الذات  

رحلة لروح الأنسان لمدة اربعين يوم بعد مفارقتها الجسد!!!

الكنيسة بيت الله المدشن  

كالنار , كالتراب , كالهواء , كالماء , كالشجرة

موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر كاملة

الاسرار : غذاء الانسان المدعو الى القداسة (الافخارستيا)  

حذار حذار من تضليل الشيطان وخداعه

من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح و من يقر بها ويتركها يرحم  

* الوصية المنسية *

اكليل الشوك

مواهب الروح القدس فى الرسالة الثانية لكورنثوس

الطفل غير المعمد والملكوت  

استفانوس  

 اشعياء  

قراءات الصوم الكبير وترابطها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19171
أقسام الكتاب المقدس

بولس الرسول

المرأة في الكتاب المقدس  

دراسات كتابية_المرأة في الكتاب المقدس  

عرس قانا الجليل  

ما الهدف من ذكر سلالة نسب المسيح

كيف وصل ألينا الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

جولة مع يسوع إلى السامرة..

ارميا النبى

سر التوبه والمصالحة عبر التاريخ  

@@++ جبل جرزيم  ++@@  

دلالات تاريخية على صلب المسيح  


تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*10 نصائح لقارئ الكتاب المقدس*

*جدعون*

* نحميا  *

*راعوث  *

*حزقيال  *

* استير  *

* هوشع  *

 *دانيال  *

*عاموس  *

* يوئيل  *

*عوبديا  *

* يونان  *

*ميخا  *

* ناحوم  *

*حبقوق  *

*صفنيا  *

*حجّي  *

* زكريا  *

*ملاخي  *

*يوحنا المعمدان  *

 *متى  *

*مرقس  *

*لوقا  *

* يوحنا  *

*بطرس  *

*تيموثاوس  *

*يعقوب  *

*يهوذا  *

*بماذا العالم مدينٌ للمسيحيّة*

*اللوح المقدس ومتى بدا استعماله*

*مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس  *

*قصة مخلص العالم*


*تـــــــابع بنعمه المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*آدم

حواء  

يوسف  

موسى  

نوح  

 أيوب  

إبراهيم  

 يعقوب ( إسرائيل )  

إسحق  

 يشوع  

صموئيل  

 سارة  

شمشون الجبار  

داود  

سليمان  

 إيليا  

اليشع  

عزرا الكاهن  

تــابع بنعمه المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*هل ماتوا مخدوعين؟*

*لماذا لا أقدم على الأنتحار؟*

*العنف والقتال فى العهد القديم  *

* الكتاب المقدس: محتواه، مخطوطاته، وترجماته  *

*تاريخ استخدام كلمة الباراقليط ومعناها وترجماتها المختلفة للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط *

* 	 الباراقليط هل هو الروح القدس أم إنسان نبي؟ للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط  *

* 	 صلب المسيح حقيقة ام خيال؟ من الذى صلب؟ المسيح ؟ ام يهوذا؟ ام شخص آخر؟من؟؟؟؟!!!  *

* 	 ملف كامل عن بطاركه الكنيسه القبطية الارثوذكسيه  ( متجدد )*

* أسماء الله في العهد القديم و علاقتها بالمسيح  *

* مامعنى الجلوس عن يمين الآب؟  *

* الكهنوت المسيحى سر الأبوة الروحية  *

*هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟  *

*ما هى المواضع التى ذكر فيها العهد القديم السيد المسيح ؟  *

* اوجة الشبة بين اسحق &  المسيح  *

*اسمح لي أن اوجه اليك أهم سؤال بل الأهم في الحياة؟؟*

*الاموات لا يعملون أعمالاً صالحة - الدكتور لبيب ميخائيل*

*نشيد من التراث القرباني القديم*

*ما هي الأعمال التي قام بها السيد المسيح التي تؤكد ألوهيته في الإنجيل المقدس؟*

*الإستشهاد في المسيحية  *

* المسيح في جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس  *

* 	 24 ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس  *

*حقائق أساسية عن السيد المسيح  *

* السُّلم المنصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمس السماء  *

* الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية  

تـــــــابع بنعمه المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*القدس _كنيسة القيامه _والقبر المقدس

نبذة عن التاريخ القبطى وعن الاضطهادات التي مرت بهم  ؟

هل تعرف لماذا يحاربنا الشيطان؟  

اعظم قصص الحب في الكتاب المقدس

القوى النفسية ليست هى بالضرورة قوى روحية

لماذا يختلف موعد عيد  الميلاد بين الشرق والغرب

هل الله قاسى فى العهد القديم اله متسلط محب للعقاب ؟

لماذا يطلق علي المسيحيين العضمـــة الزرقـــاء

س&ج سوال وجواب

 من هم الأقباط ؟  

ماهي الفروق الرئيسية في قصة الميلاد بين انجيل متى ولوقا...

انجيل واحد ام اربعة اناجيل ؟

استشهاد اطفال بيت لحم  

من يدحرج لنا الحجر  

 من اين جائت شجرة الميلاد  

صورة الله الواحده فى العهدين القديم والجديد  

المواد المستخدمة في كتابة الكتاب المقدس  

لنخدم المسيح في الفقراء

 مخطوطات البحر الميت  

الرواية اللوقانيّة عن يوحنا المعمدان وسفر إشعيا

الفرق بين شجرة المعرفة وشجرة الحياة......  

 العظة على الجبل  

رسالة ابجارا الى يسوع و رد يسوع عليه

فداء البشـــــــــــــــــر  

 شموع من منجلية الكنيسة

تفسير نزول دم وماء من جنب السيد المسيح.  

الكتاب المقدس و العلم!


تـــــــابع بنعمة المسيــــــح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*معني كلمة سر في الكتاب المقدس

الكتاب المقدس: أيقونة كلامية  

شموع من منجلية الكنيسة

أسئلة في القداس

‏   ملحمــة موت فحياة      ‏

قصــــائد البـــابــــا مكتوبــــــة

موهبه التكلم بألسنة ( كتاب ).

البحار في الكتاب المقدس

هل عبادتك لأي إله آخر ستشكل فرقاً؟

حجاب الهيكل

" المسيح قام " بلغات العالم

تهنئة عيد الفصح بلغات العالم

كلمات شائعة و كثيرة الاستخدام..أصلها قبطى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5380
 من هم خارج الملكوت ؟  

شفاء الاعمى ، اللمسة الثانية

موسوعه بيت لحم  

شفاء اليد اليابســـــة !!!

الفرق بين الناموس ( الشريعة ) والنعمة  

معدلات لا يحلها الا كتاب الله المقدس


تــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرد على ( دافينشي كود )*

*ايماننا المسيحي وحقيقة التثليث*

*ماذا أفعل لكي اخلص*

*هل الصينية التى على المذبح رمز للمذود ام للقبر؟*

* خداع يعقوب  *

* ما لقيصر....وما لله  *

*إخوة المـسيح ...*

*دراسة تطبيقية لسفر راعوث ..  *

* أرثوذكس Orthodox  *

*الزمــــــن*

* شبهات وهمية حول سفر راعوث  *

*أربعة وعشرين ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس توج*

*أعياد ومناسبات دينية للشعب العبري*

*سلسلة (المسيح هل هو ابن الله؟)*

 *رأس.........فى الكتاب المقدس  *

* الجان......فى الكتاب المقدس  *

*سفر نشيد الأنشاد  *

*بولس الرسول*

* شبهات وهمية حول إنجيل مرقس  *

* 	 "يسوع المصلوب" من أجمل ما كتب جبران عن يسوع  *

*رجال الله يُقابلون دائماً بالازدراء  *

*تابع بنعمة المسيح..*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*صوره الله لقداسه البابا

اللذة  والسيطرة  على الحواس

قصة عيد الصليب المقدس

هيرودس,,,,,,,,,,

قوة المياه المقدسة

أيات عن الإيمان المسيحي  

الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ، بشرح يهود آمنوا بيسوع المسيح

مكونات الميرون المقدس

تـــــــابع بنعمه المسيح..
*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*دعوه لحمل الصليب*


* الشيطان وصلب المسيح*


* اين انت يارب من كل هذا*


*  هيرودس*

* انا مسيحي*

* الهروب المفروض والهروب المرغوب*

* علماء مدرسه الاسكندريه وفلاسفها العظماء*



* برنامج الخلوه*


* صوره الله لقداسه البابا شنوده*


* خواطر في لاهوت الكلمه *


* اجابه العلامه اغريغوريوس*


* علمني يارب اشكرك*


* ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب/طوبي للرجل المتوكل عليه*


* واحه يسوع*


* يــــــتـــــــبـــع*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شماله تحت رتسي ويمينه تعانقني*


*قلبك هو السبب*


*مستشفي يسوع العام*


*ماذا افعل لكي يكون لي قلب مستنير*



*رساله رجاء*


*قهوه الصباح مع المسيح *



*امن ...... تخلص*



*ابار مشققه*


*توبوا وارجعوا*


*ضلالات الشياطين*


*ولكني لا اعرف الطريق*



*الصليب والعباده المسيحيه*



*هذا يشهد ان المسيحيه حق*


*المسيحي المثالي*


*ياارب ماذا تفعل في حياتي*


*السبي ورد النفس*



*رساله تعزيه لكل متعب وحزين*


*التجسد ميز المسيحيه*


*هلما نقترب من حياه*


*روح الخدمه*



*هل الله واحد ام ثلاثه؟؟*


*رساله من السماء*


*ما هو الفرق بين التلميذ والرسول*



*حياتك علي الارض لا تساوي شي*


*يــــتــــبـــــع*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*هل تعلم مقرك في الابديه*


*قالوا عن المسيح*



*لا تقل لتكن مشيئتك*



*ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله*



*المسيحيه والصليب*



*هل تتالم جسديا ام عاطفيا ام ذهنيا*



*اننا لا نعبد الصليب*


*اتركوها ..... اتركوه*



*الحروف الابجديه للبابا كيرلس*


*الطريق الوحيد المستقيم*



*اروع هديه مقدمه*


*كيف تعترف*



*سيف المسيحيه : المحبه*



*سلم له حياتك*


*نصوص من الانجيل عن صله الرحم والقربه والعلاقات الاسريه*




*يــــــــتــــــــبــــــع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلام*


*هل نفشل عندما يبدو ان كل شي يمضي بدون نجاح؟*


*الصدقه والصوم والصلاه*


*هل صليب المسيح علامه ضعفه ام قوته؟*



*المسيح حياتنا*


*اطرد من قلبك يهوذا*


*اختبار الايمان ببعض الوصايا*


*عيد الصليب المجيد*


*تاملات وحكم*


*السهر الروحي*



*لماذا انا مسيحي*


*رساله لك من يسوع*


*استطيع كل شي في المسيح الذي يقويني*


*يـــــــتــــــبع*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سفر الرؤيا بالصور*


*تامل في سفر لاالتكوين اصحاح  عشره*


*الناموس والنعمه*


*ماذا يقولون قبل ولاده المسيح؟ النبؤات*


*مدخل لسفر طوبيا*



*تطبيق عملي علي قراءه الكتاب المقدس*



*القديس بولس الرسول فيلسوف المسيحيه (ملف خاص)*



*هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله*



*من هو المسيح (مقال رائع)*



*ابانا الذ في السموات .... كده وخلاص... من غير ما نفهم؟*



*التثليث والتوحيد*



* الرد علي نفس معترضه*


*قال السيد المسيح .. حيث قلبك يكون هناك يكون كنزك*


* بعض الاشياء تمنع الرب من تحقيق وعوده*



* الصليب طقسيا*


* اعجازات علميه في الكتاب المقدس*



*الاعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*



*النمو والاثمار*



*المسيح المرتفع*



*يــــــتــــبـــــع* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*العِبرّة " فصاروا عِبرّة " ( عدد 26 : 10 )

 الإمتلاء بالروح القدس؟  

ملكي صادق صورة مباركة لربنا يسوع المسيح

 سر المعموديه بالتفصيل في الارثوذكسيه 

وعود الله صادقه  

الاستشهاد المسيحى ومجد الشهداء

تـــــابع بنعمة المسيح
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل للكفارة في المسيحية  جذور وثنية ؟

 	 الأباء ومكانه المرأه  

 الخد الآخر والميل الثانى  

الرد على نفس معترضة  

 	 المسيح مدينة الملجأ  

 العِبرّة " فصاروا عِبرّة " ( عدد 26 : 10 )  

 قيامته تشهد على لاهوته  

 *** لماذا قال السيد المسيح لمريم المجدليه لا تلمسينى؟ ***  

 مسيحي حي. لا يقدروا أن يهذموك  

 الختان «خَتْمًا» لِبرِّ الإيمان  

 الإمتلاء بالروح القدس؟  

 المجازاة " أجازى عن أعمالهم وأفكارهم " ( إش 66 : 18 )  

تابع بنعمة المسيح..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

* وحدانية الله في المسيحية**

اله واحد

 خواطر فى لاهوت الكلمة  

وانقطع الوتر الثالث

† العذراء فى طقس الكنيسه  †

 	 أجنحـــــــة الملائكـــــــة وشفافيتهــــــا...!!!  

معمودية  السيد المسيح ومعموديتنا  

لا تنتقموا لانفسكم

4- حقائق عامة عن الطقوس القبطية  

ربما يخيَّل إليك أنه لا يمكن أن تصل إلى هذا الحد

المقال التاريخى للاستاذ نظير جيد(البابا شنودة حاليا )  هديه العيد 

التبصير..مخاواة للشيطان  

 	 رســـــــائل بيلاطس البنطى وهيرودس بعد موت السيد المسيح

ملكي صادق صورة مباركة لربنا يسوع المسيح


تابع بنعمه المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*...سمات شخصية الرب يسوع المسيح*

*ما معنى أن تكون لي علاقة شخصية مع الله؟  *

*هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح*

*.التبشير ليس تهمة !!!  *

* اسم ومعناة من الكتاب المقدس  *

* العالم في مراحله الثلاث  *


*هل تعلم أيها المؤمن؟*

* لا تمنع الخير عن أهله، حين يكون في طاقة يدك أن تفعله*

* لا تدينوا  *

*الله وصفاته وعمله  *

* 	 ...ايها الناس احبوا ...  *

*الشوك ورموزه*

*الصفات التي تنشئها المحبة في المحب  *

* العلاقة الشخصية مع الله  *

*بيت لحم قرية ميلاد ملك الملوك  *

*تابع بنعمه المسيح...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»بدء دراسة سفر أشعياء (نبي الرجاء)«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»*


*من أنت من هؤلاء اللصوص؟*

* 	 يسوع كان قويّا ولكنّهم لا يفهمون معنى القوّة الحقيقيّة*

*اشارة الصليب ليوحنا ذهبى الفم*

*الثالوث الاقدس.*

* 	 لماذا لم تترجم كلمة ماران آثــــــــــا ؟؟؟  *

*الكل باطل وقبض الريح  *


*لماذا مُنِعَ الحلفان ؟؟؟*

* من أين جاء التعليم بالتثليث ؟؟*

*.أنواع المؤمنون ؟؟؟*

* دروس وعبر من حياة داود النبي*

*شفاء مشلول في كفرناحوم*

*هل أنت مستعد لنكران كل شيء من أجل يسوع؟!*

*...المسيحي والمحاكم !!!  *

* الغفران هل يستحيل من دون المسيح؟  *

*الخطيئه الأصليه المتوارثه*

*فى غيبه المسجل*

*ما معنى المسيح ابن الله ؟*

*دبر حياتنا كما يليق*

*الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية  *

* أكثر الأناجيل حديثاًعن المرأة *

*آمين*

*ماذا يقصد الرب يسوع ب لا تلمسينى و ابى وابيكم .. الهى والهكم ؟؟*

*ابراهيم جهاد التقدمة و صدق الوعود (دعوة للتوبة)*

* نهاية محزنة لشخصًَا تقابل مع الرب شخصيًا  

تابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*الوجود مع الله*

*الصليب احجيه الله*



*ايها الموت*





*يارب. بالغداه تسمع صوتي . بالغداه اوجه صلاتي نحوك وانت؟*




*المسيح نور العالم*


*الصلاه تحرك يد الله*



*اين انت يارب من كل هذا *



*المجاملات *


*السلام لكي ايتها الملكه*


*هل قربت النهايه ؟*



*السحر والشعوزه في حياتنا*


*خطايا تتنكر في زي فضائل*


*ايات مطمئنه في الامتحانات*


*ادخلوني الي داخل قلوبكم*


*لمحه سريعه عن سفر يهوديت*


*ما بين الكمال والممكن*


*يــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

* رسالة من الرب ....... لك**

      ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب 

الإختطاف ومجيء المسيح الثاني

ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم (نش1:7)  بقلم/ناجح ناصح جيد

 لماذا لا يمنع الله الشر قبل ان يقع ؟

هل انت تعترض وترفض مشيئة الله ؟

      النظرة الشفوقة لبطرس  

قداسة البابا "شنودة" والغضب المقدس !!!  

خلاص الأغنياء  

قيَّد نفسة بحزام الموت. وسلاحكم كان سلامكم  


فكيف صنعوا هذه المعجزات ؟!  


 شرح خيمة الاجتماع  


 من هو الروح القدس.  

تسبحه كيهكيه 
يتبع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2011)

* معلومات تهم كل مسيحى*

* التثليث والتوحيد  *

* تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون *

*معلومات تهم المسيحيين  الجدد  *

* المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس  *

*رسائل السيدة العذراء للبشرية متجدد*

*كل يوم اية جديدة  *

* وجبـــــــة روحيـــــ†ـــــة يوميـــــــــة...  *

* لماذا جاء السيد المسيح فى الجسد  ؟؟  *

*أسرار الكنيسة السبعة من الكتاب المقدس  *

* رسائل السيدة العذراء للبشرية بميدجوريه  *

*تأليف وتسليم الألحان في الكنيسة القبطية*

* اعترافات بولس الرسول بألوهية المسيح  *

*هل من الممكن أن يصاب المؤمن بالأمراض الجسدية؟*

*هل يوجد قداسات وتناول فى الابدية  *

* لماذا لم يفني الله آدم وحواء ويخلق إنساناً جديداً يطيعه؟  *

*رحلة إلى وادى قمران  *

*أسئلة والرد عليها*

*لماذا يرسم الأقباط صليب على أيديهم ؟  *

* 	 نهاية الأزمنة ......  *

 * 	 الصِنَاعَة في الكتاب المقدس  *

 *اعجاز تكوين الجنين في سفر ايوب (منقول للفائده)*

* أسئلة وأجابتها عن الكنيسة  *

* 	 أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد ..  *

* الفرق بين الأناجيل الأربعة  *

* ما الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله ، و بنوتنا نحن لله ؟ *

*كيف يموت المسيح على الرغم من لاهوته ؟ هل الله يموت ؟*

*صوت سلامك ياعدرا ، ملأ أليصابات من الروح القدس  *

*مقدمة عن أسفار الكتاب المقدس  *

* سلامة الكتب المقدسة وبطلان دعوى التحريف  *

*هل خلص شمشون ؟؟؟ وهل خلص سليمان ؟؟؟ وما الدليل ؟؟؟ ****

*تعدد زواج أنبياء العهد القديم  *

* مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م  


يتبع بنعمة المسيح ...
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يناير 2012)

للرفع


----------



## jajageorge (27 أبريل 2012)

انا عايز عمر على عمرى لكى انتهى من قرائة كل المواضيع فى هذا المتدى الرائع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*مجهود ررررائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أبريل 2016)

*فهرس مواضيع العضو الفصول الاربعة​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255276​


----------

